
16-Core HoneyComb LX2K ARM Workstation Looks to Offer a Decent Performance Oomph - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=HoneyComb-LX2K-Sep-Perf
======
samcat116
How do PCIe lanes tend to be distributed on ARM processors?

